# Beamswork EVO Dual Ramp Timer



## Timbow (Aug 17, 2016)

OK, so I just ordered EVO 24" 6500K LED Aquarium Freshwater Plant Tetra Discus Tropical Fish 16x 3W | eBay and am trying to figure out what ramp timer will work with it. I've seen on here that the current and fluval timers work with some of the other EVO's, but hoping someone can verify they will work with this model.

Thanks


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

I'm wondering the same thing as I don't really like all the lights jut coming full on and full off. Its a pretty good shock IMO, from a dark morning.


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

Bump. Would like to know also 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

I am currently using the Fluval LED timer ($22 at Petco) on two of my three my 48" Beamwork fixtures and it seems to work well for sunrise/sunset. It will run 2 lights 12v or 24v or a combo of the two. 12v max is 30w and 24v is 60w. So far it's been working just fine, of course the downside is I cant use the moonlight and the ramp up is 15 minutes. I'd rather have 30 minutes but we take what we can get.

I believe the Sunsetter timer will work on the Beamworks as well (it has the same connections and is 12v/24v) but it has the cloud cover/thunderstorm features which I didn't care for. I may just try it though.

Current USA also makes one that will work.

Fluval
http://www.fluvalaquatics.com/ca/product/A3977-led-lamp-timer/#.WA-EbE1TGUk

Sun Setter
http://www.21ledusa.com/sunsetter_ramp_timer_controller_programmable_p/ss.htm

Current USA
http://current-usa.com/accessories/dual-ramp-timer/


Then theres the TC420 5 channel programmable LED controller which looks really cool. You can program it with your PC to whatever times and light values (in percentages) you want.


----------



## Timbow (Aug 17, 2016)

For what it's worth, I ended up going with the TC420 and added a strip of 5050 RGB lights to the EVO. Great control of color and intensity after you figure out how to mix colors


----------



## Damon Ryan (Nov 13, 2015)

Sunsetter came today. I will make a post about it 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## myersboy6 (Aug 23, 2010)

With the TC420 do you have to cut into your beamswork wires in order to wire it all up? I would like to try this since I have 3 beamswork 3w fixtures. I really like the idea of sunset and sunrise and then also adding ked strips you the mix as well. Just not sure omabout cutting wires in half.. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Timbow (Aug 17, 2016)

myersboy6 said:


> With the TC420 do you have to cut into your beamswork wires in order to wire it all up? I would like to try this since I have 3 beamswork 3w fixtures. I really like the idea of sunset and sunrise and then also adding ked strips you the mix as well. Just not sure omabout cutting wires in half..
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


Yes, you will need to cut the plug end off, where it connects to the power supply .


----------



## myersboy6 (Aug 23, 2010)

Timbow said:


> Yes, you will need to cut the plug end off, where it connects to the power supply .


Shoot... do you think I'd be able to hook 3 light fixtures up to one single ramp timer from current usa. I've read that those work with the beamswork fixtures as well. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Timbow (Aug 17, 2016)

myersboy6 said:


> Shoot... do you think I'd be able to hook 3 light fixtures up to one single ramp timer from current usa. I've read that those work with the beamswork fixtures as well.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk




Not sure on that, never used the sunsetter. 

It really isn't a big deal to cut the plugs off. I cut them and left a few inches of wire on the plug I cut off so that I can easily reattach if I ever wanted to. You can then take the plug you cut off and attach the bare wire ends to the tc420 power "in". This way you can plug your power converter into it without having to cut the plug off of it. I ended up just buying a higher amp power converter to handle the additional draw from the RGB led strip and I also have my fans connected to the controller on channel 5, makes it really easy to set them on a timer and even run at a lower speed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## myersboy6 (Aug 23, 2010)

Timbow said:


> Not sure on that, never used the sunsetter.
> 
> It really isn't a big deal to cut the plugs off. I cut them and left a few inches of wire on the plug I cut off so that I can easily reattach if I ever wanted to. You can then take the plug you cut off and attach the bare wire ends to the tc420 power "in". This way you can plug your power converter into it without having to cut the plug off of it. I ended up just buying a higher amp power converter to handle the additional draw from the RGB led strip and I also have my fans connected to the controller on channel 5, makes it really easy to set them on a timer and even run at a lower speed.
> 
> ...


That makes sense. I do have fans in all my tanks as well plus I've heard that the beamswork fixtures need fans on them because they get so hot so I've been looking into adding fans to all 3 fixtures as well. Especially before the summer hits. Do you have a pictures or videos of your setup? I'd be curious to see how you have everything setup 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Timbow (Aug 17, 2016)

myersboy6 said:


> That makes sense. I do have fans in all my tanks as well plus I've heard that the beamswork fixtures need fans on them because they get so hot so I've been looking into adding fans to all 3 fixtures as well. Especially before the summer hits. Do you have a pictures or videos of your setup? I'd be curious to see how you have everything setup
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


LED strip attached to beamswork fixture between the LED rows.








LED strip with 3 strand RGB wire and plug in connector








3 strand RGB wire to tc420. channel #1=red, channel#2=green, channel#3= blue, channel#4= beamswork, channel#5= fans








Buck converter wired between tc420 and fan to step down voltage to 5v.


----------



## myersboy6 (Aug 23, 2010)

Awesome thanks for the response! Are the fans you are running for your vivs or for cooling the light fixture? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## myersboy6 (Aug 23, 2010)

So with the way your have it all setup you can virtual tie in as many beamswork fixtures to channel 4 so that they are controlled the same. 
Sorry for all the questions I'm just trying to get a good idea as to what I need to do in order to control all 3 fixtures I have at the same time. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Timbow (Aug 17, 2016)

Fans are for in viv. I don't have any cooling fans on the fixture. It gets warm, but I wouldn't say hot. Unfortunately, each channel on the tc420 is limited to maximum of 4 amps, so you couldn't put multiple on the same channel. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Timbow (Aug 17, 2016)

myersboy6 said:


> So with the way your have it all setup you can virtual tie in as many beamswork fixtures to channel 4 so that they are controlled the same.
> Sorry for all the questions I'm just trying to get a good idea as to what I need to do in order to control all 3 fixtures I have at the same time.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk




You could put each beamswork on a separate channel, which would still
Leave 2 open channels for fans or maybe a strip of blue leds for night. You just need to make sure you buy a D.C. power adapter that can handle at least 12 amps 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## myersboy6 (Aug 23, 2010)

Timbow said:


> You could put each beamswork on a separate channel, which would still
> Leave 2 open channels for fans or maybe a strip of blue leds for night. You just need to make sure you buy a D.C. power adapter that can handle at least 12 amps
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Okay cool that's good to know! I will most likely do this since I want to create the most realistic environment for my frogs. I have always felt like it freaks the frogs out for a sec every time the lights turn on full blast instantly. 

This was great info man I really appreciate the response! Thanks again

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Timbow (Aug 17, 2016)

myersboy6 said:


> Okay cool that's good to know! I will most likely do this since I want to create the most realistic environment for my frogs. I have always felt like it freaks the frogs out for a sec every time the lights turn on full blast instantly.
> 
> This was great info man I really appreciate the response! Thanks again
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk




No problem. Feel free to pm me with any questions you may have on getting it setup. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheForSaken (Nov 21, 2016)

Very informative thread!
Thanks for sharing


----------



## viper69 (Dec 28, 2013)

As I'm new to PDFs, aren't there out of the box solutions which gradually increase/decrease lighting for our little friends?


----------



## chefboyardee (May 31, 2013)

viper69 said:


> As I'm new to PDFs, aren't there out of the box solutions which gradually increase/decrease lighting for our little friends?


I had the Finnex LED system over my Terrib tank. Comes with a sunrise/sunset 24/7 feature. Theyre powerful enough to keep plants alive, but dont expect a ton of growth unless you get multiple
https://www.amazon.com/Finnex-Plant...coding=UTF8&psc=1&refRID=SCXV4P443CK8K5BA7C8B



For what its worth, I saw no behavioral differences when I got rid of the finnex after a few months and went back to just the standard on/off LED setup. My apartment is north south, so it remains dark without any lights. Ive shifted their light schedule to go on at 930 and off at 930. that way the room lighting might reduce the shock of a huge LED turning on in the AM. I dont think it matters one way or another... not exactly a rigorous scientific experiment, just some anecdotal evidence.


----------

